# Help: Question on Bangkok new airport



## Cathyb (Dec 27, 2006)

Flying in and out of Bangkok to get to Phuket, Chiang Mai, etc.  Will we catch the connecting flight out of the same part of the airport or are they separated like Hawaii where we have to catch a tram of some sort?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sage (Dec 27, 2006)

*Bagkok Airport*

Cathy,
The new Bangkok Airport has all arrivals and departures going from the one terminal. 
If you have a long stopover the better eateries (not many) are outside immigration. Once inside there is 1 restaurant. You buy a card with credit, pick your food & drinks, eat then cash in the remainder of the credit on the card. Food is pretty good here but nealry all Thai.
Gillian


----------



## Skatduder (Feb 26, 2007)

This is an old topic. (December)  My understanding is some of the smaller airlines like Thai Air are moving back to the old airport. This is because of the high airport fees charged to the airlines. THis has increased the operating cost. They are also having a lot of problems with the new airport. The rumors are that they may shut in down and move back to the old airport in the fall while repairs are made.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 26, 2007)

We are back from our trip. The Bangkok Airport situation is a mess!  Each day the newspapers had a different story on the cracks in the runways.  Last we heard was half the smaller airlines favored flying out of the old airport and half said it would be a hassle for connecting passengers (that was 2 wks ago so may be old news.)


----------



## cmi (Mar 1, 2007)

Your post was fun to read. I travel to Thailand 4-5 times a year and had been very much looking forward to the opening of the new airport. I landed there 4 days after the opening and it was chaos. Initially, I gave it the benefit of the doubt. However, having been through the airport 5 times since then, it definitely qualifies as one of the worst airports in the world, even worse than LAX(which actually isn't that bad as long as you're not using the Tom Bradley terminal), almost as bad as the old Detroit airport. How this could have happened in a region that has 2 of the best airports in the world(Singapore Changi and Hong Kong) boggles the imagination, but there are a lot of rumors on the street in Thailand that the level of corruption, led by the former Prime Minister Thasin, was unbelievable, and there are unconfirmed estimates that a third or more of the overall construction budget ended up in his or his cronies pockets. The net effect is that I long for the good ol' days of congested, crowded Don Muang - at least it worked!  For those considering travel to/through Asia, unless you are specifically visiting Thailand I'd recommend avoiding flying through Bangkok.


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 2, 2007)

I heard that Thanskin (spel) bought a lot of the land before the airport was built. I also heard that they had the US inspect the plans. But did not use the same specs to cut cost. Lets hope there is not an airline problem on those runways.


----------

